
The next hot job in Silicon Valley is for poets - lahdo
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/04/07/why-poets-are-flocking-to-silicon-valley/
======
mamurphy
The facts presented don't imply the title.

"Teams traditionally consisting only of coders now include a few communication
specialists" is rather less catchy. The next hot job in Silicon Valley is for
programmers.

